# What do you have in your pockets when boarding?



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

car key, phone, cash and sometimes my small camera


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

wow that is a lot of stuff.

I have, my pass and phone when riding the resort.


edit: oh, car key too

edit2: doesn't sound like a lot? you're crazy! :laugh:


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Hmmm minimum kit. Do I have to include controlled substances? lol

Chest: Ipod, Jet lighter, and "smokes" Pass is clipped outside along with a whistle.
Right side: mini water bottle, 2 odwalla bars
Knee pocket: 2 more bars + trash
Left side: screw driver, 2X GU caffeine shots, Napkins, chopstick
Chest internal : Wallet, cell phone, spare thin gloves.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

I try to keep my pockets as light as possible, but these are the few items that I ALWAYS have on me.

-Granola bars
-Wallet
-Leatherman (actually had to cut off a snowboarding lock last trip)
-Soft goggle case
-Burt's Bees 
-Sometimes water (depending if others are carrying some for the group)


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Hmmm minimum kit. Do I have to include controlled substances? lol
> 
> Chest: Ipod, Jet lighter, and "smokes"
> Right side: mini water bottle, 2 odwalla bars
> ...


what the hell are you carrying chop sticks for :laugh:


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

slyder said:


> what the hell are you carrying chop sticks for :laugh:



LOL! CHAPSTICK.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Water bottles??? What the frig are you carrying water bottles in? I couldn't fit a water bottle into any of my pockets if I wanted to!


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

I just roll with the car keys and ipod. Leave all the other junk in the car.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

Wallet
Iphone + Headphones
Pipe + focus enhancers 
Bic Lighter (Sometimes .... )
Keys
Food of some sort
Flask of Hot damn (Sometimes..) 
Chapstick
and a bunch of Moist towelettes I stole from Famous Daves,
Leatherman knife
Pass & liners of gloves
facemask
That's about it..


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

Fleece chest right: credit card + medicare card
Fleece chest left: phone
Jacket right: keys(car + lock), ski-key lock
Jacket left: ch*a*pstick 
Jacket chest right: camera (when I bring it...)
Pants right: money


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Car key if i drove, phone, chapstick


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

dakine multi tool, phone, soft goggle case, snowboard lock, money clip, granola bars, keys, drift had cam, cam collapsable pole, wife panties etc etc


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

At my local hill, nothing, leave all that junk in my truck. At bigger resorts, phone, cash, smokes, lighter, board lock, keys(if I drove) couple bags of peanuts. No particular pockets, use the inside zippered pocket for important stuff(cash keys, phone).


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

In no particular order:

Keys 
ID 
credit card 
flask of booze
safety meeting supplies 
cellphone (occasionally) 
granola bars 
ipod


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

I carry a bunch of junk but I wear a backpack. I don't like having the feeling of weighed down pockets. I also don't want to fall on my knife. 

wallet
keys
phone
knife
camera
camera pole
two small bottles of gatorade or similar
2 granola bars
extra pair of gloves
disposable heating pads
snowboard lock

I could easily leave most of this stuff in my car but don't feel like making the trip back to the car when I'm on the mountain.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

weed/lighter/pipe
cell/wallet/car key
extra face mask
eyedrops
couple of capri suns/maybe a cliff bar


----------



## photobetty (Jan 8, 2012)

I love this thread! I had no idea snowboarding jackets were practically equivalent to a woman's handbag.  So far I've just carried a Canon S95 and a chapstick, but I like some of the suggestions here. Very smart re: the insurance/medical card.


----------



## anwell (Mar 6, 2011)

Last season was my first season, I used to carry a lot of stuffs. This year I decided to buy a small backpack, so now I feel free haha


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Donutz said:


> Water bottles??? What the frig are you carrying water bottles in? I couldn't fit a water bottle into any of my pockets if I wanted to!


It's the smallest Nalgene I found....just a quart.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

Leatherman
Ipod
wallet
ski key
smokes
lighter
gum
Kleenex

For all day excursions to bigger resorts, then I wear a small pack

Facemask
spare goggles/lens
another layer or room to put a removed layer
water
food
spare gloves


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> weed/lighter/pipe
> cell/wallet/car key
> extra face mask
> eyedrops
> couple of capri suns/maybe a cliff bar


Some kid offered me a hit on the lift back in November and he was carrying a bowl. This got me thinking do any of you guys worry about breaking glass pieces while riding? I don't own anything particularly nice, but still money is money and I hate to waste it. I've only ever seen blunts and joints up until then.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

As long as the piece is pretty thick there should be no need for concern.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Ipod, Pass, wallet, lock, Chapstick, phone, a polypropylene neck gator & car keys. Normally I have these in the exact same pockets each time i go ride.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> Some kid offered me a hit on the lift back in November and he was carrying a bowl. This got me thinking do any of you guys worry about breaking glass pieces while riding? I don't own anything particularly nice, but still money is money and I hate to waste it. I've only ever seen blunts and joints up until then.


i just rock a bat/one hitter/crack pipe kinda piece. we'll roll up a few blunts if we have time


----------



## zealandblack (Sep 26, 2011)

Just the "essentials":
Keys
wallet
phone
ipod
pass
a couple snickers bars
chapstick
and a few advil in a small baggie. 

I once let a buddy borrow one of my spare jackets and when he returned it I found he had forgotten in the internal pockets: two pairs of sunglasses, a small jar of axe hair wax stuff, an iphone case (no phone), and a sharpie.  If these are the things he forgot in there, I'm wondering what else he had in the external pockets while boarding.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> Some kid offered me a hit on the lift back in November and he was carrying a bowl. This got me thinking do any of you guys worry about breaking glass pieces while riding? I don't own anything particularly nice, but still money is money and I hate to waste it. I've only ever seen blunts and joints up until then.


Incredibowl the small version the m420


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

My hands...J/K. 

Man, some of you guys carry a lot! My minimum kit:

Pass
Chopsticks -- errr, Chapstick
Cell phone
Mini-cable lock

Sometimes I keep chunks of chocolate to perk up the kids on days with challenging weather. Car keys and wallet go in my pants pockets.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Keys, wallet, and phone


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Pass
Cash
ID
Ipod
Car key


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Keys
Tool
Lock 
Phone 
Ipod

Gatorade and some other leftover food from the lodge.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

ShredLife said:


> i just rock a bat/one hitter/crack pipe kinda piece. we'll roll up a few blunts if we have time


pre - rolled spliff(s) to mellow your long chair ride on 4 (soon I hope)


----------



## Ryan_T (Oct 18, 2011)

iPhone
Wallet
Car Keys
Earphones (worn)
Tools
Lighter
Cash (backup)
Chain
Lock
Chapstick


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

Keys, Debit Card, Mp3 player and Cellphone.

Tools, snacks, wallet etc.. usually stay in my car.


----------



## skippy79 (Jan 6, 2012)

Iphone + headphones
Car keys
Smokes & lighter
multitool
Cash/cards
mars/snickeers... some choco bar


----------



## bebop_monk (Jan 23, 2011)

Wallet
Keys
MP3 Player
Pass

Thats pretty much it. And if I don't drive, no keys with me.


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

my new jacket has two huge pockets on the outside. a can of beer goes in each one. pass gets clipped in my pants pocket and stays there all year. car key clipped into side pocket. some cash/debit card in chest pocket. cell phone in side pocket. no music, no food, no lip balm, no camera- unless i have my contour.


----------



## Kauila (Jan 7, 2011)

pants cargo pocket: bike lock, bandana
on pants clip: resort pass
jacket breast pocket: credit card, ID, medical insurance card, dollar bills
lower jacket pockets: car keys, tin of sunscreen, whistle, phone
I also wear one of those 686 tool belts on my pants


----------



## handscreate (Jan 17, 2012)

I wear a 3L camelback while riding (I'm a very thirsty guy, especially on the mountain). Only carry my phone, money clip, bandanna & a bar in my jacket. Bars, Water, Flask, Tools & Trash go in the camelback.


----------



## Otto Maddox (Aug 26, 2010)

most stuff like food and drinks gets left in the car and snowboard lock gets locked up at the base when not being used.

on me is; 

keys
phone in ziplock bag hahaha
wallet
lighter x 3 (better to have a back up or two incase you drop one off the lift)
smokes
doobage of some form usually
shit load of stickers i got for free that i plaster the lifts with


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

That's a lot of shit that some of you carry. 

Wallet, keys, phone, work I'd badge(gotta walk to work after my last run at 2pm)


----------



## jello24 (Apr 10, 2010)

Left front pants: Cell phone
Right front pants: Rosary + spare change
Left rear pants: Hanky
Right rear pants: Wallet
Right jacket pocket: Car keys + Swiss Army knife
Left jacket pocket: Contour or bike lock, depending on whether i ride alone or with buddies
Lanyard around neck: Season pass

Pretty light, except for when i have my bike lock with me, then i dread falling on the mountain and having 2 lbs worth of metal hitting my stomach.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

jello24 said:


> i dread falling on the mountain and having 2 lbs worth of metal hitting my stomach.


agreed in concept but i'll take it in the gut over just about anywhere else on my body. my precious fucking nuts come first to mind.


----------



## jpchase (Jan 1, 2012)

Wallet, smokes, lighter, clif bar, cell phone

Sometimes when I go with a larger group of friends, I'll have a walkie talkie as my friends vary in skill level and don't feel comfortable riding with a cell in their pocket.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Argo said:


> That's a lot of shit that some of you carry.


Yeah, I thought I was a bit of a packrat. Turns out I'm pretty much average.


----------



## PowderGirl82 (Jan 8, 2012)

In my small pack I usually have water, couple snacks, extra face cover, chapstick, keys, & a lighter. In my pockets, I carry season pass, Ipod & a joint.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I keep a Dakine tool, my wallet, my phone, my keys and some chapstick. Maybe an extra pair of goggles if the weather looks undecided. That's all in my jacket. I hate riding with stuff in my pants pockets for some reason.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

iPhone, ID/cc, keys, Clif Bars, a 5hr energy, retractable cable lock, chapstick, brass knuckles, and nunchuks.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Triple8Sol said:


> brass knuckles, and nunchuks.


Those must be for when the line to get on chair 2 at Alpy gets a little unruly. :laugh:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Car key, goggle bag, tool and pass. Sometimes a cookie/dried fruit/nuts if I'm planning on not stopping for lunch.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

I came back in here to proudly say that I now carry ZERO items in my pockets and it is great. I hate having shit in my pockets on the street let alone on the mountain and my new back pack has made me the happiest empty pocket having dude around.


----------



## newguy36 (Feb 23, 2010)

Car Keys
Wallet
Phone/Ipod

I Leave everything else in the car/hotel room. I hate when my pockets are full of crap.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

car key
Kiehls lip balm
wallet
secure lock for board if im at a place i plan to hang out in the lodge a bit.
phone


----------



## WetWork999 (Jan 9, 2012)

Does anyone wear a camelbak?


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

If you want to lose GNAR points go ahead. Honestly though I do put my hydro pack inside of my backpack, but would never personally wear my camelbak on the mountain. If you wear one you will need either an insulated tube, and insulated tube pocket, or remember to blow back the water in the line so that it does not freeze.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Smokehaus said:


> I came back in here to proudly say that I now carry ZERO items in my pockets and it is great. I hate having shit in my pockets on the street let alone on the mountain and my new back pack has made me the happiest empty pocket having dude around.


Backpack's a nice idea but mine is a little too big to ignore. I should probably get a small one for mountain days.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

I have the Dakine Heli-pro DLX and honestly it did not affect my riding one bit. I thought it would throw my balance off or something, but when you tighten up the straps it fits really well on me and rides high. After a run or two I would actually forget it was on me until I got on the lift again.


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

Car Keys
Wallet
Phone
Headphones
Gold Bond body powder(makes my hands/feet sooooo warm)
I try to remember chapstick but its like 30%


----------



## handscreate (Jan 17, 2012)

Smokehaus said:


> If you want to lose GNAR points go ahead. Honestly though I do put my hydro pack inside of my backpack, but would never personally wear my camelbak on the mountain. If you wear one you will need either an insulated tube, and insulated tube pocket, or remember to blow back the water in the line so that it does not freeze.


I wear a camelback when I ride. Blowing water back is necessary, but I don't insulate anything, I like my water cold...


----------



## mitch19 (Jul 27, 2011)

Phone
Wallet
and Headphones.

Everything else is not needed.


----------



## Kwanzaa (Sep 4, 2011)

Smokehaus said:


> If you want to lose GNAR points go ahead. Honestly though I do put my hydro pack inside of my backpack, but would never personally wear my camelbak on the mountain. If you wear one you will need either an insulated tube, and insulated tube pocket, or remember to blow back the water in the line so that it does not freeze.


Whats wrong with a camel back? beats looking like your hauling books to school.

I keep my bank card, keys, and lock in my pocket, sometimes a face mask if its cold. Occasionally my iPod if i'm in the mood.

I used to ride with a screwdriver in my pocket with a 6 inch shank on it because my bindings kept coming loose every 2 runs.


----------



## howeh (Jun 2, 2011)

Phone (acts as MP3 player)
Wallet
Lip balm, & sunscreen if it's a late-season bluebird
Pocket digital camera
Contour if it's not mounted & collapsable pole for Contour if it's a day we've decided to film on.
Goggle lens cloth I nabbed from an older jacket
Burton bullet tool


----------



## nickwarrenn (Feb 11, 2011)

Pockets?
Handwarmers, blistex, phone, contour, wallet, some chenge.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

In my pockets I carry:
-Wallet
-Condo key
-sometimes a beanie hat

In my pack I carry:
Spare goggles and lens
Hydration pack 
Hand-warmers (just in case)
Screwdriver tool (just in case)
Leftovers from lunch (for a yummy snack on the way home)


----------



## bcasey (Jan 19, 2011)

ipod nano
iphone
goggle wipe
vehicle key
health card,bank card,drivers license
..thats it.
:dunno:


----------



## Death (Oct 21, 2010)

Having things throws me off when I'm sending it and it hurts a lot more to land on them. The only things I will ride with are an iPod and my car keys.

Everything else will be in my car and I'll go back to get them if needed.


----------



## herzogone (Oct 19, 2010)

I try to find a balance between being prepared and overloaded. I usually carry:

car key
wallet
phone
mp3 player
board lock
bandanna (if it's marginally cold and I'm not wearing it)


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

We rip on everyone that has a pack where we ride. It's 500 vert. You can see the parking lot from any spot on the resort. I mean seriously, what the fuck are you carrying in there?:laugh:


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> In the back Country, I am loaded up pretty good though.


like hell you are!

your pack was so small out there the other day, i'm gonna make you empty it next time so i can berate you for all the essential shit i am sure you are not carrying :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Kwanzaa said:


> Whats wrong with a camel back? beats looking like your hauling books to school.


Nothing at all, you just have not seen the movie GNAR...


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Wallet, Car key (reconfigured my keyring so I can just take the key off), microfiber goggle bag, old ipod. Done carrying my lock, tool etc.


----------



## newnew (Nov 21, 2011)

i've never had to carry a knife with me...don't know what i'd use it for...

my pockets:

ipod
car keys
wallet


i usually carry a backpack, that's where the water, flask, food goes into.


----------



## Shazkar (Dec 14, 2011)

wallet, ipod... poland springs water bottle fits into my pants pocket, which i just refill at the lodges... i don't need to carry a backpack for resorts. also my iphone which i bought a behemoth cheap case for because i was paranoid...


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

A picture of rosie o'donnell. In case of an avalanche, that will stop anything in its tracks.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Except heart disease. So if a slab of heart disease breaks loose on the mountain, you're still fucked.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

I think we should instate a new rule about backpacks for resort riding. If you're wearing one you are required to carry beer and only beer. You must also share the beer with anyone that asks for one.


----------



## newnew (Nov 21, 2011)

:laugh:what if it's not a backpak but rather a camelbak and i have cold sores? looooool :cheeky4:


----------



## Kwanzaa (Sep 4, 2011)

Smokehaus said:


> Nothing at all, you just have not seen the movie GNAR...


I've seen it. What part are you referring too? the lack of clothing?


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

You simply lose GNAR points for rocking one. Where did no clothing come in to play?...


Page 2: Wear a camelbak -1500 points.

http://issuu.com/goatski/docs/gnar_pdf


----------



## Zombaco (Dec 14, 2011)

Wallet, dakine tool, & toque in pants pockets. Pass, phone, goggles bag, & flask (on cold days) in jacket


----------



## photohunts (Apr 9, 2010)

what if the resort was whistler-blackcomb? still leave food and water behind?


----------



## Kwanzaa (Sep 4, 2011)

Smokehaus said:


> You simply lose GNAR points for rocking one. Where did no clothing come in to play?...
> 
> 
> Page 2: Wear a camelbak -1500 points.
> ...


Lack of clothing comes from skiing a line with no clothing on.


----------



## mrjimyjohn (Dec 18, 2010)

wallet
goggles pouch
CLIFF bars
keys
phone
that's pretty much it.


----------



## notthe1 (Jan 19, 2012)

I carry my phone cuz it makes it easier to change tunes while im riding. I used to carry everything in my pockets but during my most recent trip my wallet fell out of my pocket cuz it was unzipped and I ate it falling into the forest lol. I thought I lost it and I was flipping out...luckily, I found it. 
Now I put everything in my dakine sessions hyrdo pack: a sandwich if im not going to go in for food, smokes, lighter, bike lock, dakine multi tool, soft case for goggles, car keys, and party favors. 
And my hydro pack isnt "rated" for snow but I haven't had an issue with anything freezing...its also been pretty mild my last few times out though so I am sure that has something to do with.


----------



## mani (Feb 6, 2010)

Car key
credit card
insurance card 
iphone
sandwich (I like to eat lunch somewhere where I can enjoy a great view of the area)
granola bar
Sog Powerlock Multi-tool (I'm an engineer, need to be prepared)


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Pants: 

Wallet
Keys
Chapstick
Pocket tool
Spare Contacts
Beanie
Knife

Jacket:
GoPro (when not in use)
Glove Liners
Goggle Pouch
Phone


----------



## woodhomie1996 (Mar 12, 2010)

Wallet
iPhone
Car Keys


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Kwanzaa said:


> Lack of clothing comes from skiing a line with no clothing on.


I know the rules to the game, I just did not understand how we got on the topic of a BN run from me talking about camelbaks.


----------



## Danger Mouse (Dec 13, 2011)

Keys, phone, leatherman, wallet.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

photohunts said:


> what if the resort was whistler-blackcomb? still leave food and water behind?


Yes. Leave them behind.

Hate carrying a backpack, never do it. Go to lodge for water, cliff bar or something in jacket or pay for slice of pizza or a soup and raid the cream cheese, crackers and condiments to the fullest extent... or sack up and ride through til 3/close. Eat after :thumbsup:


----------



## bronzzhorse (Feb 15, 2012)

In my Pockets (all are zippered):
Left pant cargo-Wallet
Right pant cargo- Neck gaiter & Masque
Front left pant - trash
Front right pant - small first aid kit (a few band-aids and a couple packs of bacatracin... you never know) 

Coat Pockets (also all zippered):
Inside - Ipod, Eye drops (I wear contacts) and Chapstick
Left - Smokes and lighter
Right - Keys

In my pack (small hydro-pack converted to just be a small backpack)
Go-Pro, extra battery
Thin "liner" gloves
Tool kit (dakine tool and edge tuner)
A pair of spare goggle lenses for changing conditions
Multi-Tool, and
A few small snacks
I usually don't drink much when I ride, so I normally just grab a drink from the fountain at the lodge on bathroom runs...


----------



## deafflier0011 (Aug 30, 2011)

Phone, keys (if I drove), knife, iboproufen (pain killers of any sort, really), and wallet.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

NEVER bring my wallet or keys on the hill. Lost my keys at Lake Louise and it cost me $500 by the time it was all said and done.

Chest inside pocket:
- small amount of cash, $20-30 for some lunch or whatever
- board lock (ski-key)
- cell phone (for GPS tracking)
- burts bees for the lips

Jacket front pockets:
- glove liners in right pocket
- face mask in left pocket
- granola bars where I can fit them 

Not understanding the people that board/ski with backpacks. What are you doin there? You going on a trip? Yeah? You goin hiking there? Only thing I could see is a shovel/beacon/etc if you're heading into the back country, but I see these guys spending all day in bounds. Seen a nice neoprene pack for a DSLR camera, and that makes sense, but I still wouldn't be boarding with a $1200 camera in my bag unless I was specifically taking some action shots or heading to some crazy area I wanted amazing pictures of... Otherwise the 12 MP phone camera does the trick.


----------



## metric (Jan 16, 2011)

I don't know how some people can carry so much stuff. I like traveling light

Inner Jacket pocket: phone, iPod nano and Machete for cutting through thick tree runs 
Outer Jacket pockets: car key, wallet, granola bars

Pants : nothing


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

metric said:


> I don't know how some people can carry so much stuff. I like traveling light


Says the dude carrying a Machete 




metric said:


> Inner Jacket pocket: phone, iPod nano and *Machete *for cutting through thick tree runs


I like your style :thumbsup:


----------



## acerrage2 (Jan 18, 2012)

I like to travel light as well with my ipod, ski mask bag, wallet, and phone.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Car keys and phone on the locals.

Cash or card, car key and phone when away.


----------



## bronzzhorse (Feb 15, 2012)

poutanen said:


> ...Not understanding the people that board/ski with backpacks. What are you doin there? You going on a trip? Yeah? You goin hiking there? Only thing I could see is a shovel/beacon/etc if you're heading into the back country, but I see these guys spending all day in bounds.....


I mainly carry a pack because I (admittedly) am a Lazy, Stingy bastard, who doesn't want to sacrifice a minute on the slopes(considering the price of lift tix, who does)OR make the long ass walk all the way back to the car or even down to the locker-room to get something that I could just as easy carry in a small pack and grab out on the lift ride up... BUT I dont carry a big old burly "in my damn way all the time" kinda pack either... I took an Outdoor Products hydro-pack, This, took the bladder out, sewed a little patch over the lid hole, added a little zipper to the front pocket, and sewed in a "trinket pocket" with a zipper on the inside. It holds everything I should (theoretically) need for the day, and encumbers me in no way (although I do get sick of the little dorky fucker running the lift telling me _*every single trip up*_, with his little squirrelly mid-pubescent "i still dont have nut hair" voice, to "unclip your sternum strap, sir"..As if I hadn't figured that out by the 387,189,289th time, there Gomer Pyle.. Man, I got this.)..... Otherwise, I have to agree with you, I cant really see the sense in some of these guys that carry full on expedition packs for an 8 hour grom session.
Saw a guy once, and I still havent figured out why, that had a big expedition pack on that had about seventy-eleven straps dangling wildly, no gloves or helmet and blue jean pants (on a BITTER cold day), and had cloth rags tied to his pants hanging from each hip, like mechanics rags...still havent figured out what they were for...what exactly was he preparing (or not preparing) for in that pack, and what exactly was he "wiping" with the rags?.. Some things i just don't get...:dunno:


----------



## wolfie91 (Mar 4, 2012)

Buck knife, ID, chapstick, and an extra pair of gloves.

I like to tie my car key into my boots: that way I can keep from losing it unless I lose the whole boot (and if I do that, I've got bigger problems than "where the hell are my keys?").


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

bronzzhorse said:


> I mainly carry a pack because I (admittedly) am a Lazy, Stingy bastard, who doesn't want to sacrifice a minute on the slopes(considering the price of lift tix, who does)OR make the long ass walk all the way back to the car or even down to the locker-room to get something that I could just as easy carry in a small pack and grab out on the lift ride up... ***snip***


Yeah I'm a stingey bastard too. I eat like a champ at breakfast, get to the hill early, stuff a couple granola bars and beef jerky in my pocket, and drink from the winter fountains at the hill 

I wouldn't be stingey if they didn't charge $5 for a f'n hot chocolate at the base of most hills. Like come on. I remember when chalet food was cheap as poutine, frozen pizzas, etc. and they only charged $2-3 bucks each. It's unfortunate that they blatantly gouge now. It's like going to any NHL or NFL game.

Last time I was at Sunshine in Banff I was with friends and we stopped for hot chocolate. Three of them and one cookie was over $15. ARE YOU KIDDING ME!?!

So yeah, point is I won't carry a pack because it bothers me, so I just carry the essentials in my jacket, and some of those essentials are food for the day.


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

Not much. 

Wallet,
Keys,
Phone,
Retractable lock,
Chapstick,
and a fully automatic grease gun to clear good carving runs. :laugh:


----------



## nataku (Apr 21, 2011)

Usually wallet, phone, board combination lock, goggles microfiber bag, and some kind of snack.


----------



## Black_dragon (Mar 19, 2014)

usualy i have : wallet, cell phone, ipod touch, and when im alone the key car !
the wallet in my snowboarding pants, cell and ipod in the chest pocket !


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

usually wallet, car key, and phone.:blink:
goggle bag, bag of tissue.


----------



## Joe77 (Feb 7, 2013)

Keys, wallet, cellphon


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I hate having any of that stuff in my pockets. I will often use a small Camelbak pack, sans hydration bladder! (...it always freezes up anyway!) It has just enough room for the wallet, keys, knife, extra neck gaiter, etc. without becoming too bulky or intrusive. On occasion I will strap a fleece vest to it if I am uncertain how much wind there will be on the hill. ...Not all my riding gear performs well in windy conditions. Hate getting my core chilled on the lifts! (Pneumonia is a bitch at my age!)


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

Not much really. My wallet or at least some cash/change(thank god for zip pants pockets), car keys, phone, iPod, and dip(Skoal or Copenhagen).


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

KIRKRIDER said:


> LOL! CHAPSTICK.


You sure you didn't mean Thai sticks?


----------



## cannonsburger (Nov 4, 2013)

nothing.. it bothers me so much to have anything in my pockets. I can fall and it'll dig into me, its just uncomfortable all around


----------



## cannonsburger (Nov 4, 2013)

wallet sometimes though


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 3, 2013)

This is typically what I have in my pockets on a random day on the mountain:


----------



## tony the homie (Mar 31, 2014)

i carry my phone + headphones, wallet, soft goggle case, and chapstick..

may start carrying a leatherman and whistle as others have said they do, not a bad idea.

@Hank Scorpio, do you really carry a pistol or was that a joke?


----------



## ZachHD (Mar 29, 2014)

For the people that bring a knife onto the mountains, have you ever had to use it? and if you have, what for?

Also, I sometimes wear a bag because if I go up with friends and we decide we want to film, we have a gopro pole, which even retracted, doesn't become small enough to fit in our pockets. Plus we usually have one person that is basically the pack person (Person that carries the bag) and we give them all our extra stuff to put in the bag.

If we don't film, we just leave our things in the lockers and go pack free!


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

2 phones

JVC camera, goggle strap and extendable pole

Goggle pouch/cloth

Waterproof wallet with
- ID card
- Health insurance card
- Credit card
- Bank card
- enough cash for lunch/drinks

Always paranoid that i will get slam hard enough that i wont be able to talk, hence having the ID and health insurance info on me, with access to cash that i might need to pay for my rescue


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 3, 2013)

tony the homie said:


> @Hank Scorpio, do you really carry a pistol or was that a joke?


How else do you expect me to handle people who cut me off in the trees?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

ZachHD said:


> For the people that bring a knife onto the mountains, have you ever had to use it? and if you have, what for?


Useful for scraping snow off the sole of my boots when it gets really compacted. Also once I had to pry one of the ratchets open on my Flow bindings. It's more of a tool than a weapon usually.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

After rescuing a guy who took a wrong turn off piste one day I ride with a pack full of emergency survival supplies and avy gear pretty much every day. Its better to have and not need than die in the cold cause something happened and you had to spend the night.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Screw driver, keys, iPhone, ear buds, health bars, & some cash…


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

ZachHD said:


> For the people that bring a knife onto the mountains, have you ever had to use it? and if you have, what for?


Mostly carry it as a tool! I've cut things loose, used it to pry things into/out of place,.. and some day I expect to have to stab some ooc, douchebag skier dad in the neck!!!  :dunno:


...oh and if I have my pack, I always have a #3 driver. If not, a multi tool of some sort!


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

My pass in my back pocket, and my... *pats front pocket*...

Well, my phone is usually in my front pocket, but I forgot to zip it up yesterday and lost it in Whistler deep in the trees. No way to get it back now...

I also carry my Ski Key in a small thigh pocket that I don't even feel. I carry lots in my backpack (a Mammut Ride 30L RAS), but I don't bother with it outside of Whistler at the small resort, unless we're building booters or somethin' fun!


----------



## ig88 (Jan 3, 2012)

Wallet, passport in plastic bag, lip balm and phone.


----------



## tony the homie (Mar 31, 2014)

Hank Scorpio said:


> How else do you expect me to handle people who cut me off in the trees?


:eusa_clap: i suppose youre right


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

Hank Scorpio said:


> This is typically what I have in my pockets on a random day on the mountain:



Assuming this is a joke... I can't see carrying being feasible while snowboarding. The damn thing would just jab and poke me the whole time. I would perhaps carry one in a pack just Incase if I went deep into the back country. I won't go hiking without some protection but I can't see how you can do it snowboarding.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

destroy said:


> Well, my phone is usually in my front pocket, but I forgot to zip it up yesterday and lost it in Whistler deep in the trees. No way to get it back now...


And this is EXACTLY why I carry the absolute minimum needed. I lost my keys a few years ago at Lake Louise. Retraced my steps but they were gone. Had to spend a night in the hostel ($110 for a private room), have dinner in town ($50), and pay a locksmith to come and make a set of programmed keys for the truck ($250)...

Now my keys, wallet, etc. all stay in the truck. I have the keypad on the door, so when I'm done for the day I come down and punch in my code.

I only put enough cash for lunch in my pocket. Usually $20-30 or so. Cell phone goes in the most secure jacket pocket I have, but I use a Lumia 520 now. If I lose it a brand new one is $90. It also has a really good self locating feature in it's native apps. Ski key lock is in a tight pocket next to my stomach, the key is on my pass lanyard.

Travel light my friends! :thumbsup:


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I cut the pockets out of my pants...............that way I can reach in and touch myself inappropriately on the chairlift ride.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 3, 2013)

andrewdod said:


> Assuming this is a joke... I can't see carrying being feasible while snowboarding. The damn thing would just jab and poke me the whole time. I would perhaps carry one in a pack just Incase if I went deep into the back country. I won't go hiking without some protection but I can't see how you can do it snowboarding.


No, you just don't have the ride gear for staying strapped on the mountain. Burton makes a great in-jacket shoulder holster for smaller handguns.


----------



## hightyme (Mar 11, 2014)

Iphone w/headphones
Keys
Cash/Card & I.D.
Ski Lock


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

Hank Scorpio said:


> No, you just don't have the ride gear for staying strapped on the mountain. Burton makes a great in-jacket shoulder holster for smaller handguns.


Still can't imagine a gun is very comfortable on the slopes. Plus the chances of actually needing it, unless you're riding back country.... Plus my only gun is a Mosin 91/30, I'd have to open carry, no way to conceal that....I can just imagine the jokes now...

"Are you joining the Red Army?" 
"Don't cut that guy off, he'll bayonet you to death."
"Is Russia invading the ski resort?"
"Putin called, said he needs you to return to the Motherland."

I'd carry my knife, but I'm a little afraid it might stab me.

I honestly wouldn't even carry my iPod if I wasn't afraid of draining the battery on my phone. My luck, I'd drain it out and then an emergency would occur, and I'd be unable to make a call.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Hank Scorpio said:


> No, you just don't have the ride gear for staying strapped on the mountain. Burton makes a great in-jacket shoulder holster for smaller handguns.


I love my guns, but I just don't see the need to carry on the hill. Not to restart the whole gun debate but really? While snowboarding?!?


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Wallet
phone
ski key

That's it.


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

poutanen said:


> I lost my keys a few years ago


I was riding in the trees for a couple of hours on Saturday and then noticed on the lift that my pocked zip that contained my keys was open - had a small heart attack :dizzy:

Thank god they were still in there. I am super OCD when it comes to zips


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Pant pockets:
cash/credit/debit cards
cable lock
car key
neck tube
helmet liner

Jacket:
protein/energy bars
terrain park pass when required
phone

Somehow, the stuff in my jacket was getting in the way when I was trying toeside grabs on jumps. I removed most of the contents and then starting nailing the grabs.
I now ride alot lighter...


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

kalev said:


> I was riding in the trees for a couple of hours on Saturday and then noticed on the lift that my pocked zip that contained my keys was open - had a small heart attack :dizzy:
> 
> Thank god they were still in there. I am super OCD when it comes to zips


A lot of jackets have an elastic loop in the pocket that you can clip your keys onto, so they won't fall out even if the zipper's open. I use that all the time because I'm also OCD about such things.


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

car key and pass in my jacket; ski-key and a phillips head allen-key type thing in my pants pockets. sometimes my phone if I'm supposed to meet up with someone, and sometimes some cash if I expect to spend more than 4 or 5 hours on the slopes

and since I'm not an American I don't own a gun


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

td.1000 said:


> and since I'm not an American I don't own a gun


Actually we're fairly heavily armed too, just not to the extent of carrying handguns everywhere. There are pretty much no civilians in Canada with an ATC (Authorization to Carry).

I had a handgun for a while, but our rules on usage (it can ONLY be fired at an approved range) make it very expensive to actually practice with. In contrast, I take my shotguns out into the bush and we can shoot all day. My shotgun with a slug in it is way more deadly than a little .22 handgun, but only one of the two can be shot on public land. :dizzy:

Still, my favorite shooting by far is trap/skeet/sporting clays. Moving targets are so much more fun than shooting paper, and at about $10/round for clays and shells, it's much cheaper to shoot shotguns than it is handguns (at $50 day for range fees, plus about $10-15/box of 50 rounds).

Anyway, sorry for the gun derail!


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Car keys, money and bank card, snowboard lock...and I think thats about it. I used to carry a small multi tip screw driver in my pant pocket until one day I fell on it and gave myself a bad charlie horse haha.


----------



## Dutty (Dec 16, 2013)

- binding tool
- Burt's Beeswax
- snowboard lock
- keys
- flask of bourbon
- balaclava
- 16 oz elk sausage
- iphone
- wallet
- smokes
- lighter

If I'm at vail I also pack brats and hot dog buns for the blue sky basin grill.


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

Donutz said:


> A lot of jackets have an elastic loop in the pocket that you can clip your keys onto, so they won't fall out even if the zipper's open. I use that all the time because I'm also OCD about such things.


Thanks for the tip :thumbsup:

Might help keep some of my craziness at bay


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

poutanen said:


> And this is EXACTLY why I carry the absolute minimum needed. I lost my keys a few years ago at Lake Louise. Retraced my steps but they were gone. Had to spend a night in the hostel ($110 for a private room), have dinner in town ($50), and pay a locksmith to come and make a set of programmed keys for the truck ($250)...
> 
> Now my keys, wallet, etc. all stay in the truck. I have the keypad on the door, so when I'm done for the day I come down and punch in my code.
> 
> ...


Travelling light is a good idea, but certain things are essentials and it's hard to go without. You kinda _need_ a phone if you're riding WB, at least it's a really good idea to do so. Even if you're not alone, it's just as good of an idea if you have a partner cuz it's really easy to get separated when you're riding trees and the like. It's also a good idea to keep it in a pocket close to your warm body otherwise it'll just die from the cold, which is why mine is usually in my thigh on my pants where it doesn't get in the way but stays warm.

In this case, I just always get to the gondola to upload in the mornings and have to juggle too much stuff _juuust_ when you're about to get in. Ideally I throw keys, wallet, and everything else in my backpack before leaving the car to make it secure and organized, which is great since it's a quality bag designed for backcountry snowboarding... but on a day like Sunday, I might have my board(s if I have an extra with me), whatever beverage or food might still be in my hand, my gloves tied on at the waist, my pass to quickly show and get scanned, then I gotta hand off the boards, pop in the gondola, finish doing my boots up, get the gogg's out... make sure everything is set. You can see how it's easy to make a mistake when you've got so many things going on to worry about, even if you do a mental checklist all the time. With my memory, and after all the years playing in bands you'd think I'd be good at this stuff by now! :laugh:

I'm usually paranoid about zippers too, but it only takes one time... and this one time I just forgot to do up one zipper ONE TIME, and since you can't tell they're open... way she goes. Never mind how many of the damn things there are! It was on the second or third ride up the chair that I thought "...where's my phone?" and immediately was all "fuuuuggg!" right away. It was in airplane mode too to save battery early in the morning when I don't usually need it quite yet, so I couldn't GPS track it.

What's worse is the 3 hour ordeal I had trying to get a new one from the phone company... they couldn't get the damn things to work and I walked out empty handed. Needless to say I wrote them a two page email to the office of the president of the company, detailing all the ways they'd screwed me over and ripped me off in the past few years, challenging them to "make it right". :dizzy:


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I lost my keys hiking a hill after it closed, was just wearing a t shirt and normal pants cause it was hot. Retraced my steps to a spot I bailed at and luckily found them.

I switch it up from coat pockets to pant pockets depending on my mood I guess, but you will usually find my keys (which I have forgot to zip up at least twice but managed to keep them.) my phone, and sometimes my wallet if I think I will be eating or drinking beer on the hill. Sometimes you will find a lighter, weed, pipe or joints as well (which I blame for the unzipped pocket containing my keys.) If it's super cold my cargo pockets usually will have a thick neck warmer and glove liners. That's about it for me.


----------



## tradnwaves4snow (Nov 19, 2013)

I only carry in pants pockets because i'll just wear a hoodie or whatever I want in the spring. 
left side pants pocket: - lift pass.
right side pants pocket: - phone with headphones up under my jacket/hoodie. phone stays warmer and holds charge longer here.
- wallet which holds 2 cards and a few notes (I travel with a light wallet also, hate coins)

occasionally pack a green sack and papers.


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

When I ride, I got one hand in my pocket... and the other one is giving a high five.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

mhaas said:


> When I ride, I got one hand in my pocket... and the other one is giving a high five.


When I ride, I've got one hand in my pocket... and the other one is flicking a cigarette


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

mhaas said:


> When I ride, I got one hand in my pocket... and the other one is giving a high five.


Should have seen that coming, Alanis! :eusa_clap:


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

poutanen said:


> When I ride, I've got one hand in my pocket... and the other one is flicking a cigarette


When I ride. I've got one hand in my pocket … & one is freaking picking up cigarette buts :dizzy:


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Today I have my phone, my wallet, spare gogs, chapstick, keys, and my multi tool. Almost left the goggles behind, but the weather can't seem to make up its mind today. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Wallet, phone, lock, tissue and a pen/pencil.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Forgot to mention phone, which I lost on my trip this year in Kitzbuhel. I took a photo, well lots of photos during that day, amazing weather. Last photo of the day, put the phone back in my pocket on the inside of my jacket, walk to go check out the starting area for the Streif and phone is gone. Must of slipped out somehow. Panic sets in, frantically searching for it. I retraced steps, went back to the spot where I took last photo which was about 20m away. Phone nowhere to be found. This was close to the Hahnenkammbahn gondola, so I went inside to see if someone maybe found it. Went to the little control room where the guy operated the gondola and see my phone leaning up against the window in the office. 

The guy saw my face and knew it was mine haha. I thanked him, wanted to buy him a beer. He hesitated haha, but then kindly declined. Said some Brits turned it in. I had nothing on my phone backed up, so all my phone numbers for business would of been gone and had it set to unlock with a swipe, no PIN or password. Dumb. Lesson learned, am really grateful.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

boarderaholic said:


> Wallet, phone, lock, tissue and a pen/pencil.


Is the tissue for guys that cry when you pass them?!? :yahoo:

And what's the pen/pencil for?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

OU812 said:


> The guy saw my face and knew it was mine haha. I thanked him, wanted to buy him a beer. He hesitated haha, but then kindly declined. Said some Brits turned it in. I had nothing on my phone backed up, so all my phone numbers for business would of been gone and had it set to unlock with a swipe, no PIN or password. Dumb. Lesson learned, am really grateful.


Yeah that's one of the things I really like about my current phone (Lumia 520). I've got it set to auto backup pretty much everything I do, including photos I've taken, etc. The lock/unlock button on it broke, so when I brought it in for repairs I wiped it, and got a loaner phone. Had the loaner setup in minutes using Microsoft/Hotmails phone backups, and had my fixed phone setup in minutes too once I got it back. Even auto downloads all your apps!

The other thing is has built into the native apps is the "find my phone" feature. Several times a day it starts the GPS to figure where it is, and uploads that to the server. Even if you lose your phone and the battery dies, the server will tell you it's last known location. If it's still in range and with battery power, it'll track down it's exact location, allow you to "ping" it (even if it's in silent mode it'll PING), and allow you to wipe it remotely...

It's the best $90 phone I've ever bought! :yahoo:


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

a goodbye/thankyou letter to all the fam and friends

cellphone with a supply of goofy selfies

organ donor card

1/2 Ham sammie

~5 bucks

ipod


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

poutanen said:


> It's the best $90 phone I've ever bought! :yahoo:


I have a Sony Xperia S. Nice phone, haven't figured out how to backup everything like that like you did with your Nokia. I backed up phone contacts to Gmail (automatic now) and all my photos are saved on my HD on laptop. Problem I have now is the phone will randomly restart, apps will shutdown on their own and not reopen and the phone is just acting weird. Thought about getting an iPhone but they're so fucking expensive.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

poutanen said:


> Is the tissue for guys that cry when you pass them?!? :yahoo:
> 
> And what's the pen/pencil for?


Yes! And the writing utensil is for writing on lesson cards/scraping ice out of bindings. I also forgot to add my inhaler to that list.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

OU812 said:


> I have a Sony Xperia S. Nice phone, haven't figured out how to backup everything like that like you did with your Nokia. I backed up phone contacts to Gmail (automatic now) and all my photos are saved on my HD on laptop. Problem I have now is the phone will randomly restart, apps will shutdown on their own and not reopen and the phone is just acting weird. Thought about getting an iPhone but they're so fucking expensive.


The big downsides to the Lumia 520 are the camera (it's a 5 MP unit with no flash), the body feels a bit cheap, and the screen is a lower res than the fancy pants flagship phones of today.

Otherwise, the OS runs nice and fast, and the native apps it comes with are pretty damn good! 

Plus at $90-$100 to purchase outright, you don't have to cry if you end up losing or breaking it...


----------



## Justman1020 (Nov 21, 2011)

car key actually stays in the car, I have the number locks on my doors...

in my pocket:: Extra bandanna, iphone, cash and drivers license (rubber banded together) and a pair of headphones run from the iphone up, a pack of gum, and maybe my flask depending on the day


----------



## ListenUp (Mar 23, 2014)

I have my phone, sometimes ill have a couple of dollars. Not usually though. Then i have a bandanna. I only need my phone and bandanna. That's all Inneed to survive in the back bowls.


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

Usually just my car key in a velcroed and zippered pants pocket, chapstick, kleenex, and a multitool. Started carrying my phone this year too but I usually put it in the chest jacket pocket so I don't crush it in a fall. Sometimes some treats or a bottled water as well,--taco'd a rail once and landed on the bottle of water instead of a rib... totally saved me.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

poutanen said:


> Yeah that's one of the things I really like about my current phone (Lumia 520). I've got it set to auto backup pretty much everything I do, including photos I've taken, etc. The lock/unlock button on it broke, so when I brought it in for repairs I wiped it, and got a loaner phone. Had the loaner setup in minutes using Microsoft/Hotmails phone backups, and had my fixed phone setup in minutes too once I got it back. Even auto downloads all your apps!
> 
> The other thing is has built into the native apps is the "find my phone" feature. Several times a day it starts the GPS to figure where it is, and uploads that to the server. Even if you lose your phone and the battery dies, the server will tell you it's last known location. If it's still in range and with battery power, it'll track down it's exact location, allow you to "ping" it (even if it's in silent mode it'll PING), and allow you to wipe it remotely...
> 
> It's the best $90 phone I've ever bought! :yahoo:


My LG G2 does all that as well. Best free phone I've ever gotten. Period. :yahoo:







CassMT said:


> a goodbye/thankyou letter to all the fam and friends
> 
> cellphone with a supply of goofy selfies
> 
> ...


Cass wins this thread. That's the best damn list of shit to carry in your pocket while riding I've ever seen.  

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

NWBoarder said:


> My LG G2 does all that as well. Best free phone I've ever gotten. Period. :yahoo:


How'd you score one free?!?


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

poutanen said:


> How'd you score one free?!?


Cyber Monday sale at Best Buy. Just happened to be due up for my upgrade, so I took advantage of it. So glad I did. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

NWBoarder said:


> My LG G2 does all that as well. Best free phone I've ever gotten. Period. :yahoo:


Shit. I had to pay $20 for mine(after rebate). It is a seriously awesome phone though, love mine.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Got to love deals, :yahoo: 21 snowboards 13 months, Everyone a deal! Wife has since moved out thinking she can find a better deal :dizzy:


----------



## dsciulli19 (Feb 19, 2014)

I always ride with a pack, but if I was at a location with easy access to my truck and had to leave my pack at home I would bring:

-Truck Key
-Money Clip (super small wallet)
-Cell Phone + Headphones
-Lift Pass
-Clif Bar or 2
-Dakine Board Cable Lock
-Leatherman Skeletool

and leave the food and water in the car. 

Otherwise all of that stuff except the cell phone, headphones and lift pass goes in the pack and I add:

-Glove liners
-Extra pair of socks sealed in a ziploc bag (guarantees dry socks and the bag may come in handy too)
-Extra thermal baselayer
-Extra Bandana or 2
-Hydration Bladder (gotta have H2O)
-Lunch (usually a pb&j, clif bar, and a banana or apple)
-Camera -only sometimes- (Panasonic lumix Lx7 - great "advanced" point and shoot)
-Short length of 550 line/paracord (you never know)
-Screwdriver/board tool. 

Seriously though, who wants to walk to the car all the time and spend $20 for lunch. Wear a pack!! (my .02)

-DS


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

SnowDogWax said:


> Got to love deals, :yahoo: *21 snowboards 13 months*, Everyone a deal! Wife has since moved out thinking she can find a better deal :dizzy:


Seriously??
Why?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

GreyDragon said:


> Seriously??
> Why?


....why not? :dunno: 









(Although, I think I'd have trouble remembering how ea. board rides! Proly fall a lot more often switching between them!)


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

GreyDragon said:


> Seriously??
> Why?


Why! Not snowboarded in 10 years tlll last season, 100+ days last year. Today #74 this year. Might add only snoboarded one season prior to last year. So was like a noobe. Could go into a story on each board, as to why and how it's helped in my freeride, freestyle, moguls, switch, carving, jumps, spinning, glades, and now & next year racing. Sounds crazy but each board has had a part in developing my skills. 
Here a JayPeak VT, on rather huge terrain shredding it on my 165HP SkunkApe. Next week will be back at JayPeak with a new Lib Tech 164 Darker Series and a Rossi 167 XV getting me ready for Colorado 2014/2015 EPIC local & Copper season pass. Normal no but neither is how I board today.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Hank Scorpio said:


> This is typically what I have in my pockets on a random day on the mountain:


That right there is totally fucked. If you can come up with one legitimate reason to carry a gun on the mountain I'll eat my fucking stinky old inner soles.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

hardasacatshead said:


> that right there is totally fucked. If you can come up with one legitimate reason to carry a gun on the mountain i'll eat my fucking stinky old inner soles.


Snowboarders take on moose - YouTube


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Nope. If you chase a moose and it turns on you then you deserve a good beat down


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

hardasacatshead said:


> That right there is totally fucked. If you can come up with one legitimate reason to carry a gun on the mountain I'll eat my fucking stinky old inner soles.


I think hank accidentally posted the pic of what he has in his pockets when he's chasing the Viet Cong through tunnels.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Bahahahaha!:eusa_clap:


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

like a good boy scout, Be Prepared


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

^^^ 
How did you get my phot?:icon_scratch:


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

Why do you have a tambourine on your pistol snow dog wax?


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Only used when I'm …. Dancing with Danger :blowup:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

hardasacatshead said:


> That right there is totally fucked. If you can come up with one legitimate reason to carry a gun on the mountain I'll eat my fucking stinky old inner soles.


Actually, I just met a guide (the very calm, relaxed, resonable type of guy) who told me that he'll always carry a gun when touring in spring - he's guiding in Alaska, brown and black bear terrain - and another guy who told me that on his last trip, after getting ropes and skins ready, the last gear part he got tagged to his leg was a rifle - due to the polar bears at this Spitzbergen expedition. Both made perfectly sense for me 

I assume Hank is riding in challenging terrain as well.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

hardasacatshead
Did you start eating your stinky old inner soles yet….


----------



## augie (Mar 14, 2012)

Wallet
Phone
Edibles
Candy bars
No keys, always had cars with keypad


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

SnowDogWax said:


> hardasacatshead
> Did you start eating your stinky old inner soles yet….


No way. If you can't fight a polar bear off with your bare hands you don't deserve a gun, it should be a licensing requirement 

Anyway, don't black/brown bears hibernate in the winter?


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Maybe I should have phrased things differently. If you're going into an area where you're likely to need protection from wildlife such as bears etc then sure, carry that protection. If you take a gun onto a resort for "self defence" in the event of an altercation with another person on the hill then you're a dick and you will never convince me otherwise.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

hardasacatshead said:


> No way. If you can't fight a polar bear off with your bare hands you don't deserve a gun, it should be a licensing requirement
> 
> Anyway, don't black/brown bears hibernate in the winter?


I'd take on a black bear bare handed, nothing bigger. :dunno:



hardasacatshead said:


> Maybe I should have phrased things differently. If you're going into an area where you're likely to need protection from wildlife such as bears etc then sure, carry that protection. If you take a gun onto a resort for "self defence" in the event of an altercation with another person on the hill then you're a dick and you will never convince me otherwise.


I'm a firm believer carrying a gun ultimately exposes you to more risk than it protects you from. :dunno:


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

Why not carry a gun? The thing everyone has overlooked is you can fire 3 shots with it to let people know you're hurt, lost, etc. I can't think of anything else that you can do that with?

Yes it seems over the top for resort riding. But I'd rather have it and not need it than not have it and need it. I have never taken a gun snowboarding, but I really see no reason not to. Could come in handy. 

My pockets:
Ratcheting tool
Tons of granola bars
Wallet
Keys
Phone(off)


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

KansasNoob said:


> Why not carry a gun? The thing everyone has overlooked is you can fire 3 shots with it to let people know you're hurt, lost, etc. I can't think of anything else that you can do that with?


A whistle.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

KansasNoob said:


> Why not carry a gun? The thing everyone has overlooked is you can fire 3 shots with it to let people know you're hurt, lost, etc. I can't think of anything else that you can do that with?
> 
> Yes it seems over the top for resort riding. But I'd rather have it and not need it than not have it and need it. I have never taken a gun snowboarding, but I really see no reason not to. Could come in handy.


Perhaps, but then what would I use my bazooka for?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

The Deacon said:


> I'm a firm believer carrying a gun ultimately exposes you to more risk than it protects you from. :dunno:


I'm talking about kayaking Yukon since years. Hubby insists he won't go without having a gun (otherwise a brave man, he's super afraid of bears). _I'm_ not concerned by bears but would be frigging scared to sleep in the same tent with the SO, sure to get shot when leaving the tent at night to pee :blink:


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

Bear spray is known to be way more effective against bears and other animals I guess. I used to carry my gun in grizzly and black bear country but have come around to bear spray. Its lighter, more "accurate" and doesn't kill the bear. besides, most semi automatic handgun ammunition doesn't have enough velocity to penetrate a bears skin or skull in most situations. And unless you are really well trained in high stress situations, chances are you will empty the mag and not even hit the thing. Guides will usually carry high powered rifles or revolvers. Now if I was where I might run into a polar bear, f the spray, Im bringing a rifle. Those things are crazy big and they don't eat plants and berrys like forest bears.
Now I only carry when Im working in the shithole towns of Wyoming I always end up at and that's simply because most of the ******** have them too.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

poutanen said:


> A whistle.


Not nearly as loud, and easily mistaken for "just the wind". No one is mistaking "bang bang bang" for the wind.

I realize many people don't want guns in their house, let alone on them. That's your decision, I guess this guy wants to be ready for anything. 

My understanding of bears, is if they are pissed off enough to attack you, anything that doesn't kill them just pisses them off more. But the most dangerous thing here are snakes, so idk, haha.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I have spent a fair bit of time unarmed in bear country (most of the time had bear spray however) and I have come face to face with bears several times.

Proper preparation and thinking ahead go much farther to avoiding a bear incident than carrying a handgun!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

KansasNoob said:


> Not nearly as loud, and easily mistaken for "just the wind". No one is mistaking "bang bang bang" for the wind.
> 
> I realize many people don't want guns in their house, let alone on them. That's your decision, I guess this guy wants to be ready for anything.


I have ten guns in my house and use 9 of them at least once a year. But snowboarding in a resort with one is just funny! It's like wearing a condom under your bathing suit when you go to the beach "just in case"!

I'll ask my fellow patrollers next time I'm out, but if we hear gun shots going off I'm not convinced we'd be running TOWARDS the sound!


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

poutanen said:


> *Proper preparation and thinking ahead* go much farther to avoiding a bear incident than carrying a handgun!


Exactly. Don't be an idiot in the wilderness, all walking around like you own the place. You don't.

It's like this: if someone comes tromping onto my property (home), damn right I'll confront/protect my territory/attack if necessary. 

However, if I see someone respectfully passing through, I'll watch cautiously until they're gone. I may make my presence known. Perhaps in a threatening manner. But I'll stand down...unless they give me a reason not to.

Animals do the same. They're not wrong. Be respectful and smart. It's their home NOT yours.

Also, don't shoot bears


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

Yeah I would assume if you have pissed off a bear, you did something wrong, maybe chasing one on your snowboard isn't the best idea, lol.

Quite honestly I had never even thought about anyone carrying a gun at a resort before this thread. Although I did see some cops on skis at DMR, reefer patrol I guess? :dizzy:


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

jeesus k-rist no one needs a fucking gun to ride, you can make a bunch retarded what-if scenarios but they are all bullshit.

bears: we actually have bears, lots. i don't carry bear spray even in Glacier Park. it's not bravado, they simply are not aggressive animals. they can be surprised though, so don't surprise them. for example: with a f-ing GUN
,
,


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

CassMT said:


> jeesus k-rist no one needs a fucking gun to ride, you can make a bunch retarded what-if scenarios but they are all bullshit.
> 
> bears: we actually have bears, lots. i don't carry bear spray even in Glacier Park. it's not bravado, *they simply are not aggressive animals. they can be surprised though, so don't surprise them. for example: with a f-ing GUN*
> ,
> ,


Very true. We have bears, too. I've had encounters from only a few yards away. And by encounters I mean the bear and I have shared the same area. Nbd. I'm not an idiot, neither are bears.

What I find hilarious about this thread is that the pic Hank Scorpio posted is this one: The Overlander’s Checklist: Personal Carry - Guide - ExPo: Adventure and Overland Travel Enthusiasts 

Has made for an interesting derail haha.

I carry the essentials but often more than what's needed for a day on the hill/resort. But I'm a rather-have-it-and-not-need-it kind of girl, so.


----------

